# Questions from visiting surf fishermen from Texas



## mikeinsugarland (Feb 23, 2015)

Folks, we are visiting PB the week of 3/7 and planned to do some surf fishing for a few days. We have a few questions regarding the area:

1. I saw on a few posts, especially from Fish_On and Pilar, that Navarre beach seemed to be the spot. Can you tell me where would be best spot to fish w/o crowding the beach goers ? Is it east or west of the pier ? Or should we enter the Navarre Beach Park and put down there ?

2. Where can I find a good bait shop ? Hot Spots B/T seemed to be closed and Gulf Breeze B/T seemed to have mixed results ? I heard somebody said that the Walmart in Gulf Breeze have baits there as well - recommended ?

3. I think the weather is a little bit cold for pompano, but we wouldn't mind catch some black and red drums - our kids would love to catch anything actually. Any recommendations what type of baits we should use ? sand fleas (if available), live dead shrimp, etc..

Thanks in advanced,
Mike


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Anywhere on the beach between PB and Navarre beach or towards the fort (west) will not be crowded for fishing that time of year except the piers. HSpots has moved to PB not far after you cross the toll bridge to the beach on the right hand side. As far as bait get a little of each and see whats working. Sheephead should be on fire about then around piers and piling. They love live shrimp and fiddler crab but will bite dead shrimp too. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Nothing wrong with Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle, sometimes people have complained about employees acting grumpy.

Peeled Fresh Dead Shrimp works great this time of year. The best place to get that cheap is Joe Patti's Seafood Pensacola Downtown area.


----------



## mikeinsugarland (Feb 23, 2015)

2RC's II said:


> Anywhere on the beach between PB and Navarre beach or towards the fort (west) will not be crowded for fishing that time of year except the piers. HSpots has moved to PB not far after you cross the toll bridge to the beach on the right hand side. As far as bait get a little of each and see whats working. Sheephead should be on fire about then around piers and piling. They love live shrimp and fiddler crab but will bite dead shrimp too. Good luck and have fun!


Thanks .. 2RC's II .. is Opal beach a good place ? We are down near the Portofino towers so thinking of starting from there or should we start from Navarre and work ourselves back to PB ?


----------



## mikeinsugarland (Feb 23, 2015)

BananaTom said:


> Nothing wrong with Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle, sometimes people have complained about employees acting grumpy.
> 
> Peeled Fresh Dead Shrimp works great this time of year. The best place to get that cheap is Joe Patti's Seafood Pensacola Downtown area.


Cool .. I will give Gulf Breeze B/T a shot .. convenient for us since we have to drop by the Walmart to get our licenses. Any recommendations for a favorite spot ? (doesn't has to be exact - just a vicinity of you don't mind)

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

There is not a thing wrong with fishing the area you are in.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

mikeinsugarland said:


> Thanks .. 2RC's II .. is Opal beach a good place ? We are down near the Portofino towers so thinking of starting from there or should we start from Navarre and work ourselves back to PB ?


Mike, 

I often receive good reports from Opal, but I don't make it down there often. I think you will be around plenty of great spots to catch fish. Ride around, and look at the water, and see if you can spot some good areas...we have tons great spots around here!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

mikeinsugarland said:


> we have to drop by the Walmart to get our licenses.


You can get your license anywhere, Wally, Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle or even on line.


----------



## mikeinsugarland (Feb 23, 2015)

BananaTom said:


> You can get your license anywhere, Wally, Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle or even on line.


Cool, one-stop shop at Gulf Breeze B/T then .. can't wait - less than 2 weeks to go .. I think I am more excited about this trip than my kids ..

Come by and say hello if you see a bunch of guys in a mini-van with the Houston Texans flag ..


----------



## mikeinsugarland (Feb 23, 2015)

Pilar said:


> Mike,
> 
> I often receive good reports from Opal, but I don't make it down there often. I think you will be around plenty of great spots to catch fish. Ride around, and look at the water, and see if you can spot some good areas...we have tons great spots around here!


Thanks .. I think we will work from Opal back to PB first .. I will post a fishing report - and hopefully with a bunch of fish pics.

Mike


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

see if you can meet up with someone. offer lunch for a quick guide service to learn how to read the beach and narrow down your rigs and baits. the sand is never the same day to day.

its better than trying to get the specific info your asking for. basically I read it like this... "hey im visiting town for a week where's a good local bar to hang out? where do the cute girls hang out? can I take your wife home?"

some fishermen would actually be more inclined to let their wife entertain you than give up a spot that produces. lol.


----------



## mikeinsugarland (Feb 23, 2015)

lowprofile said:


> some fishermen would actually be more inclined to let their wife entertain you than give up a spot that produces. lol.


LOL .. you're killing me ... if you are down by the Galveston coast area, give me a holler and we will gladly take you to our favorite spots .. no dancing from the wife though .. ;-)


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

mikeinsugarland said:


> ... if you are down by the Galveston coast area, give me a holler and we will gladly take you to our favorite spots .....


Our favorite spot is catching those haas reds off the butt end of the half sunk concrete boat! Oh...and I don't dance....until it's in the boat!


----------



## mikeinsugarland (Feb 23, 2015)

Mac1528 said:


> Our favorite spot is catching those haas reds off the butt end of the half sunk concrete boat! Oh...and I don't dance....until it's in the boat!


Yep, that is one of them .. still couldn't get over the concept of a concrete boat though ..


----------

